# freesinrichting



## alisonp

A number of layers of soil and similar are mixed by means of a "freesinrichting".  As far as I can see, "frees-" refers to milling (in the sense of a mechanical abrastion method), which seems to make no sense here.

Am I missing something?   Thanks if anyone can make any suggestions.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Not really. A "frees" may also refer to this.


----------



## alisonp

Ah, thanks for that.  Sounds as though it might be a rotary tiller, from the cross-references (I don't trust the English link on the left-hand side).  It was being constrasted with a "rotorkopeg", which means I can't use "tiller" for that one.


----------



## NewtonCircus

alisonp said:


> It was being constrasted with a "rotorkopeg", which means I can't use "tiller" for that one.


The difficulty here is the use of _inrichting_ which translates as equipment, system or arrangement, which sort of suggests that the _frees_ itself is part of a larger system instead of a stand-alone unit. Unless the document is very technical (mechanical engineering) in nature most people would simply use _frees_ to refer to a rotary tiller instead of _freesinrichting_.


----------



## alisonp

The text *is* very technical, so that would make sense.  I can deal with the -inrichting part without problems: it was just the frees- that I needed to sort out, thanks.


----------



## eno2

"Inrichting" [installation] is only adequate when referring to fixed and  rather big advanced  industrial installations. Otherwise, it's "frees" or "freestoestel". A more neutral term would be: Freesmachine.


----------



## NewtonCircus

eno2 said:


> "Inrichting" [installation] is only adequate when referring to fixed and  rather big advanced  industrial installations. Otherwise, it's "frees" or "freestoestel". A more neutral term would be: Freesmachine.


That depends. In a technical document it is appropriate to refer to a part of a larger system as _inrichting_. 

Inside a printer for instance, you can call the assembly (drive, axles, printhead) that does the actual printing, _printinrichting_. Same could be true for the assembly that does the actual tilling within a rotary tiller.


----------

